# Pumpkin Spice soap and Mechanics soap



## Bret (Oct 10, 2007)

Pumpkin Spice - Tony's Pumpkin Pie fo, pumpkin pie spice

















Mechanic's Soap - Shea butter, fullers earth, coffee grounds, fine pumice, lemon EO. Hubby and his co-workers are using this in the shop, and they love it. He's truck driver and they work with solid and liquid pumps.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Oct 10, 2007)

I live the backgrounds for the mechanic's soap!!


----------



## Tabitha (Oct 10, 2007)

Yes, the soap w/ the tools makes for a sexy soap photo-LOL!


----------



## soapbuddy (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice!

Irena


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2007)

COOL BEANS! I LIKE THEM!


----------

